

BBC One channel announces live simulcast video streaming - timr
http://www.geek.com/bbc-one-to-be-streamed-live-from-2009-20080606/

======
JimEngland
CNN and MSNBC have had live simulcast video streams in the past, but only for
a few hours during primary results. It doesn't make sense to me that the
networks haven't gone online 24/7 yet. What is the downside to live
simulcasting?

------
pmjordan
Too bad this will be UK-only.

